

Study suggests Android handset makers will suffer the fate of PC makers - wiks
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/blog/2010/nov/05/android-prediction-study

======
TedBlosser
"Handset developers must urgently seek new sources of differentiation to
offset the huge pressure on margins. Their search will need to consider their
industrial designs, user experience, the richness of available applications,
and new business models"

-I will give it to android and ios, it has caused handset manufacturers to start making phones that don't suck as much they used to. Think, the last cool phone that motorola made was the Razr (2004), now they're coming out with some pretty cool handsets. Overall, this is going to only benefit the end user

------
Daishiman
I don't understand how this is a bad thing. We'll have different lines of
products, the more efficient manufacturers will stay in the game, the bad ones
will have to pull out or will be relegated to unprofitable niches.

As long as I can have the Android equivalent to a Thinkpad, I'll be happy.

